# 2 Year old Sable Critique



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey! So Piper will be turning two on January 16th 2014. I would like to know what people think of her as she has been maturing. The last 6 months she has really filled out quite a bit but can definitely see it in the last yr!. Please critique overall dog conformation/structure. 

13 months (Last Feb)


just over 16 months


20 months


Some Fall movement pics




23 and a half months


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some changes. in pic #5 she looks like a sable. in pic #6 she looks
blk&red. i can't critque but she's nice looking.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My sable looks black and tan in the right light. She looks like a very nice dog to me.

I don't have enough to critique. I will take a stab but take it is me being on the learning curve.........in some pictures the pasterns look a little down to me but not in others and not that bad if they are. Perhaps a bit too heavy after 20 months. But again, with the coat it is hard to tell. BUT understand I do not consider myself "qualified"


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> some changes. in pic #5 she looks like a sable. in pic #6 she looks
> blk&red. i can't critque but she's nice looking.


Thanks. She is definitely a pattern sable but I have had people question me on weather she is sable or Blk/red. Her mother was faded sable and Pipers father was lc blk/red. In looks and mostly personality she takes after her father.



jocoyn said:


> My sable looks black and tan in the right light. She looks like a very nice dog to me.
> 
> I don't have enough to critique. I will take a stab but take it is me being on the learning curve.........in some pictures the pasterns look a little down to me but not in others and not that bad if they are. Perhaps a bit too heavy after 20 months. But again, with the coat it is hard to tell. BUT understand I do not consider myself "qualified"


 She seems to get quite a bit darker in the winter than in the summer. She looks heavy but it IS all her hair. She is a ideal 84.6lbs last time I weighed her about a month or so ago, she is a big girl anyway though. Thanks for trying


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I know almost nothing about critiquing, but her pasterns do look a little low. Overall she looks great!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Than you very much. Her pasterns being a little low..would that effect her range of motion or what...is there anyone on here who can give me somewhat of a critique on her or am i out of luck...Do you need different pics to give me a critique


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

First of all, I am not really sure on the pasterns myself. It seems that way on the log picture and it may have just been from balancing on the log. Hope someone else will play in with more knowledge. I think your pictures are good. Just a matter of timing. Sometimes folks don't play in as much on the weekends.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

ya I figured lack of people due to the weekend. As far as her pasterns, the log pic is a fallen down tree. she does have to balance a tad on it and its not as level as ground would be but she stacks herself real nice when she is up on it! lol


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She's filled out nicely. She's so beautiful too.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Sure is pretty! Reminds me of my dog Stahl; my first long coat. If you feed her with the bowl elevated it will strengthened her pasterns! Bill


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> She's filled out nicely. She's so beautiful too.


Thank you!



bill said:


> Sure is pretty! Reminds me of my dog Stahl; my first long coat. If you feed her with the bowl elevated it will strengthened her pasterns! Bill


Thanks for the tip! How high should i put the bowl though


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Around 20 inches; just so she doesn't have to bend down much.Bill


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

ok thanks a lot....so can anyone give me critiuqe..whats the point of this section if no one can give a decent one...or one at all really.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

BUMP! come on...


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

You know I'm no pro so in my very unofficial opinion...the biggest thing that stands out to me is that piper seems a smidge long bodied... or maybe its short armed? I know shepherds are supposed to be "rectangular" but I have no idea what the exact proportions are supposed to be. As you know I love her coloring and coat. Nice eyes and she has really filled out beautifully! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Jenn..I knew when she was younger some people did say she was very long. But to come back and get a critique when she was more mature and more filled out at 2yrs. I do agree she is quite long and I have always thought her legs were a bit on the shorter side (but I compare her to Zeus, his legs are looong). Her body is very much like her fathers as far as structure. But at almost 2 she is a big girl at like 85lbs or so and around 23 and a half inches. Thanks though I appreciate the effort you gave! I just wish someone could offer more as well. Someone on here knows how to critique but I forget who it was that gave me one back when she was like 14-15 months old.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you would have better luck if you just PMed the people who are actually decent at giving critiques and asked politely. There is only a few of them and they don't get paid to sit on the forum and give out critiques on demand. 

For me, she seems a bit over weight. 85lbs is as much as my male weighs and he is much taller than 23.5 inches and also has much more bone than she does. As for the final shots, you would have more luck if you took correctly stacked pictures and a proper head shot. There are stickies on how to do it as well as example threads. Her last and most current shot is not stacked properly and I don't think you are going to get a useful critique from it.

I also think she is slightly long in the body and down on her pasterns a bit, but again in some of the early better stacked pictures she looks better so I am not sure its her as much as the photos. Overall she is a very cute dog, but if you want the pro's to come and give you what they think you have to present them with solid photo's to work with.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

There are not a ton of experienced enough members sitting around waiting to give critiques all day. I know you've posted quite a few critiques before without many responses, so its not like you can expect much more. If you know that there are experienced enough members to critique, just PM them instead of getting all huffy about it. 

I also agree with the other posters. She is a pretty dog, but she is heavy and long bodied. None of the more recent pictures really give me a good idea of what her feet look like, so I couldn't really guess about her pasterns. They look ok to me. I think she has high withers and what looks like a weak back, but I can't really tell because I can't get a good look at her withers in the most recent picture because its not a proper stack. I can't tell about pigment really because the contrast looks off/possibly altered, but I believe she has a nice deep tan/red color. Her croup looks different depending on the stacks, and I really can't tell in the newer photos, but I believe it should be longer.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

MilesNY said:


> There is only a few of them and they don't get paid to sit on the forum and give out critiques on demand.


Ugh, thank you so much for this. I sat at my computer for about 30 minutes trying to figure out a way to respond, and I'm glad you replied before I did. 

The members here are not paid for their critiques and instead choose to share their knowledge, expertise, and time with us. They make an effort to write up a well thought out response using the experience/knowledge that they have acquired over the years, which takes a lot more energy than posting a picture on a forum and complaining when no critique is given. When someone responds with a critique, I am extremely grateful and usually try to tell them so. When no one does, I thank the people who gave me compliments instead, because someone took the time to log in, hit the reply button, and tell me they liked my dog. 

It's hard to tell with long coated dogs, but I also agree that she could lose some weight. Not much, she's not fat, but taking a couple of pounds off will help. I speak from experience because my dog gets too heavy for my liking, too, and he is a 27" male weighing 80 lbs. 

You may also want to cut back on the saturation editing, because that makes for an inaccurate representation of the dog, and on my computer monitor it is hard to look at.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a hard time with long stock coats especially in photos. 

Very deep colored female with high withers though, except in one photo, she has a definite dip behind her withers. She is quite stretched (long through the loin). Very flat croup that should be longer. Overall she is not actually a long dog, but her length comes not from a long croup and well laid back shoulder, but through a long loin (the area between where the ribs end and the pelvis starts). Good angulation in the rear, sufficient in front and her upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns, but I would like to see a tighter foot. Very nice head with a good ear set and a wonderful expression.

In the fall movement photos she does look rather heavy.


----------

